# Hymer Control Problem Problems



## HarryHymer (May 22, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I've bought a 2001 Hymer 584 and I have a problem with the control panel. 

When I press the button to give a readings of the levels of either the Batteries or Water Tanks the needle flickers and jumps about and doesn't give a proper reading. The back light comes on as it should and the other gauge which shows the battery usage works perfectly. 


I've had an auto electrician look at it - but he couldn't come up with any suggestions 


Can anyone give me any suggestions or help? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi

We've had a Hymer for almost two years now and have experienced the same problem. Took it to a dealer who knows about these things and he suggested it might be a problem with the gauge itself or perhaps an air lock in the water tank.

Whatever the problem, the last time it happened it eventually sorted itself out and after a few miles of joggling about on the roads the gauge worked fine.

I wouldn't worry too much about it, though it can cause a bit of consternation.

From experience we worked out that for two of us using a shower a day and normal water usage we would get about three days from the tank. So unless you are thinking of doing a lot of wild camping then it might simply be worthwhile topping up every time you get the chance.

You will know when the tank is empty - when the kettle runs dry!!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure about the needle flickering when checking battery voltage, but it does happen with water levels. The sensor in the fresh tank comprises rods of different length. These relate to empty, quarter, half, three-quarters full, and full. So the meter measure in steps. If you are filling up, or the water is sloshing about a bit, the effect can be to make the needle jump.

I guess the same applies to the waste tank, but I have not looked inside! I believe a build-up of grease etc. in the waste tank can also affect the sensor's accuracy. Ours has just stopped recording full. It goes from 3/4 to water backing up in the sinks - so I'll have to clean it out.

Philip


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Hi
> 
> We've had a Hymer for almost two years now and have experienced the same problem. Took it to a dealer who knows about these things and he suggested it might be a problem with the gauge itself or perhaps an air lock in the water tank.
> 
> ...


Agree, when you get to know your M/H you will know when the water tank is near to empty and the waste tank/tanks are near to full.
I very rarely look at the gauges, I lift the bunk top and I can see the tank


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

When it has the problem with reading water level and battery voltage it won't be the water level sensors. 

More likely the meter itself.

Pieter


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I agree - the water tank & waste tank meter is rubbish but as for the battery meter, I suggest its either a bad earth or loose connection/wire - take the whole panel out & check the connections on the underside to make sure nothing is shorting across or loose


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it important enough to worry about??? carry a bottle of water to use for for tea if your tank should run dry and get on with enjoying your holiday


----------



## HarryHymer (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's replies.

I'm happy not to worry about the water levels but the battery levels would be good to keep an eye on.

My thoughts are the same as Pieter's and Vicdicdoc's , that the problem must be with the meter or a dodgy connection, but after taking the panel off the wall and looking at all the connections they look fine.

If nobody else has any suggestions I'm going to have to send it back to Hymer Germany for them to have a look at.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

HarryHymer said:


> . . . If nobody else has any suggestions I'm going to have to send it back to Hymer Germany for them to have a look at.


Hold up me hearty - sending or taking it to Germany is a Long way off yet . . give Peter Hambltion a phone first :-
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html


----------



## HarryHymer (May 22, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> HarryHymer said:
> 
> 
> > . . . If nobody else has any suggestions I'm going to have to send it back to Hymer Germany for them to have a look at.
> ...


Even Peter thinks it's a send to Germany job.
Thanks for the suggestion though. - Just need to find a chap couier to get it there now.

Cheers


----------



## JohnBen (Jun 8, 2007)

I have had exactly the same problem on my 2003 B584. I removed the panel and checked the connections but no luck.
Then I realised that if the unit got warm ie I had the heating on, or in warmer summer weather, the unit works.
So it sounds like an electronic componenet issue in my case.

Please keep us posted if you get a result with returning it.

Regards

John Benjamin


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Not knowing exactly what your display looks like (I've got the digital version) Is it possible to connect a multimeter across the terminals on the meter to see if it's getting a fluctuating input voltage. It may be that it's simply a matter of replacing the gauge.

D.


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer control problems*

We had the same problem and went direct to Schaudt (I'm pretty sure)as we were in Germany. They were extremely helpful and replaced the meter while we waited and charged about 28 euros. They are based very close to Hymer at Bad Walsee
I'm not sure if you could send direct to them. If you undo the 6 screws and take out the unit you'll find the model number and details should be marked on the back.


----------

